# S&W M&P Semi-Auto Pistols Quiz!



## hoppy70 (Apr 30, 2012)

*S&W M&P Semi-Auto Pistols Quiz!*

I am semi-retired and I am taking a self-passed and self-taught Armorers course and now I am on the S&W M&P Pistols. I hope to become a part-time light Gunsmith in the near future.

There are over 60 quiz questions covering this firearm and I have answered most of them hopefully correctly but during my study and research I am having some problems related to some of the following quiz questions. I have conflicting answers.

*Can you help me determine the correct answers for these few quiz questions? Please correct my wrong answers!*

Thanks for your help.

Note #19. The extractor is held in place 
a)	by the slide stop plate 
b)	by the striker sleeve ' 
c*)	a roll pin* 
d)	by magic

Note #20. What gun part must come off in order to get the firing pin blocking safety out of the slide? 
a)	The extractor 
*b)	The rear sight *
c)	The ejector 
d)	None of the above

Note #21. Three parts comprise the firing pin blocking safety. - *True* or False

Note #22. The Teflon/plastic striker sleeve has recesses cut in it for what purpose? 
a)	to slow down the return of the striker inside of the slide 
b)	to prevent misfires caused by pumping 
c)	to prevent the striker from scratching the slide striker canal

Note #23. Three pins get driven out of the frame during disassembly. Which pin has a head on it? 
a)	The front insert pin 
*b)	The trigger pivot pin* 
c)	The fire control block pin

Note #24. What holds the ejector in place? 
a)	The sear pin 
b)	The safety pin 
c)	The thumb safety 
*d)	None of the above* 

Note #25. What part or parts make up the system that provides spring tension to the sear and what are they? 
a)	The sear spring 
b)	The sear plunger 
c)	The tensioning arm 
d)	The tensioning arm and spring 
e)	All of the above 
*f)	a and b *
g)	c and d 
h)	None of the above because the sear acts as its own spring

Note #26. What is the small spring that is found on the locking block (insert)? 
a)	Trigger spring 
*b)	Slide stop spring *
c)	Take down lever spring (retaining wire) 
d)	Trigger bar spring


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

#19: I'm pretty sure it's 'c'.
#20: 'b'.
#21: True.
#22: Not sure about this one.
#23: 'b'.
#24: 'd'.
#25: 'f'.
#26: 'b'.


----------

